#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mikrotik vlan com Unifi

## zguibarbosa

Boa tarde amigos!

Estou com uma dúvida.

Tenho uma rb e preciso criar vlans para 3 Unifi Ap ac lite.
Cada Unifi precisa ter 3 SSIDs e preciso que as 3 ssdis sejam em redes diferentes.
Cada Vlan no mikrotik vai ter um Dhcp 10.0.10.0/24, 10.0.20.0/24, 10.0.30.0/24
Vlan 10 - Wifi-01
Vlan 20 - Wifi-02
Vlan 30 - Wifi-Clientes


Os APs precisam ter os mesmos ssids.


Cenario Mikrotik

Ether 3, 4 e 5 vai estar cada Unifi

Minha dúvida é: Como vou associar as vlans para cada AP se está em interface diferente?

Se criar uma bridge e por as ether 3,4 e 5 e as vlans funcionaria?

Agradeço a Todos!

----------

